# Weighing chicken before or after its cooked?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I use My Fitness Pal for logging all my keto days but just a little confusing with chicken..

I normally weigh about 300g of uncooked chicken for my dinner and have been logging it at 300g but just a little concerned if I'm actually meant to log the cooked weight rather than the uncooked weight?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I've always wondered this myself, found this on the myfitnesspal forum and the general consensus is use the raw/uncooked weight, however there are a handful that disagree :confused1: I personally use the raw weight.

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/646618-help-do-you-weigh-your-meat-cooked-or-uncooked

I'm sure some of the more experienced UK-M guys will comment on this later today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

When you buy a pack of meat the macros on the pack are uncooked so it would make sense to go by this.

If in doubt enter the details yourself so it's then under my foods tab.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> When you buy a pack of meat the macros on the pack are uncooked so it would make sense to go by this.
> 
> If in doubt enter the details yourself so it's then under my foods tab.


I always buy fresh chicken Breast off the Delhi so it only has the weight of the chicken none cooked


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I always weigh it cooked. Usually 1850g of uncooked chicken comes out of my oven at around 1350g.

When I log my calories, I wouldn't enter 300g chicken breast if I'm only eating an actual 200g of chicken breast. That's my logic anyway.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I always buy fresh chicken Breast off the Delhi so it only has the weight of the chicken none cooked


Regardless of where you buy your meat from when you see macros listed for meats it is for raw, thawed, water drained weight.

When you buy quality meat (as you are) then you can be sure you're pretty close to the listed macros. It's when you buy crap that is full of water that the weight is artificially high so macros are off imo.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I always weigh it cooked. Usually 1850g of uncooked chicken comes out of my oven at around 1350g.
> 
> When I log my calories, I wouldn't enter 300g chicken breast if I'm only eating an actual 200g of chicken breast. That's my logic anyway.


This is what I was thinking! I'm only on 1500 cals a day and if I'm losing out then I want to be makin up for it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So is there any right or wrong answer!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uncooked


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

depends what is lost through cooking I guess?

So with beef mince if I put in 500g I usually get around 260g out .. so I log 260g .. as the weight lost is fat!

With chicken though it's water that is lost I guess, so should roughly have the same nutritional profile.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

uncooked.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

uncooked, as said above the nutritional stats are for 100g uncooked chicken, so if its 22.5g protein per 100g, even if it shrinks in the oven, its still 22.5g protein, just minus the water.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weigh your food uncooked for chicken it is 22-24p per 100g when cooked it is approx 30g per 100g.....

if i cook for more than one meal i weigh it before to make sure i have enough for say 3 meals then weigh it after cooking then divide by 3....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on what values whoever entered them into myfitnesspal used. some state cooked but usually its raw I reckon.


----------

